# Wedge-type shooting board



## Paul Chapman (19 Jul 2008)

Here's how I made a wedge-type shooting board.

The base is MDF, lipped with softwood and the wedge is hardwood. The slot for the hardwood wedge is routed slightly wider than the wedge in order to glue in an additional piece of MDF to provide extra support for the wedge when planing. This extra piece is glued in, the wedge being waxed and inserted to hold it in place until the glue dries












One advantage of the wedge-type shooting board is that, if the end of the wedge should get damaged in use, it is a simple matter to knock it out, take a shaving off the sloping side, replace it and trim up the end.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (19 Jul 2008)

I like it - good design, Paul!
Philly


----------



## OPJ (20 Jul 2008)

Ah, I always wondered what the advantage was to having a wedge-shaped fence.


----------



## Harbo (22 Jul 2008)

Paul - I like the wedge idea but isn't the running surface rather wide compared to the supporting area?

It may be an optical illusion from the photo?  

Rod


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jul 2008)

Harbo":l84jt4xp said:


> Paul - I like the wedge idea but isn't the running surface rather wide compared to the supporting area?
> 
> It may be an optical illusion from the photo?
> 
> Rod



Hi Rod,

Yes, it's probably much wider than it needs to be - but I never really thought about it 'till you mentioned it  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## lurker (24 Jul 2008)

I copied this some time ago, works really well.

I found ( on a skip :wink: ) a 1" thick piece of phenolic coated MDF and made the board a good 2 foot square. The weight & depth have been helpful.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (1 Aug 2008)

Nice one Paul! 

Don't worry too much about the thickness of the table - one does not shoot thicker than about 1 1/2" at most anyway, and all you've done is push the wear further up the blade.

Now where are the shavings?  

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

